# Modifier U8



## kpetkis (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Modifier U8?  IF so, what is the definition and when would it be used.  Thanks, kathy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 23, 2009)

My 2008 HCPCS has that modifier in it.  
U8 = M/caid care lev 8 state def
I'm guessing it is a medicaid only modifier but I don't have a clue what it means...


----------



## jmgrier (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never used this modifier but I believe it is only related to mental health


----------



## kpetkis (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks.   It was a billing code for Medicaid.  KP


----------

